
Pythonic News – HN Clone - laktak
https://news.python.sc/
======
runningmike
Discussed in:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21224211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21224211)

------
miraculixx
It looks somewhat unstable. For example I tried to submit something but it
would not let me edit the post afterwards (404 on the edit link)

~~~
laktak
If you are interested the code is on GitHub:
[https://github.com/sebst/pythonic-news](https://github.com/sebst/pythonic-
news)

------
ianamartin
I really like the idea here. But wish there were more contrast between the
text and background.

~~~
bigmit37
Yes. I agree as well. Also love the idea.

------
nestorherre
Not to hijack your thread OP, but since I found out of
[http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/) I never went back to regular HN.
Best way to use HN IMHO.

~~~
tugberkk
To be honest, I prefer the original design of Hnews.

------
Digg_mov
it as no voting bottom what hell i like is look but is bad

